# Jupiter 2 ceiling beam kit



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I have six of these kits available right now for $30.00 each, this includes shipping to U.S. only, add $15.00 for international shipping:

Sold out! I may produce more later if there is any interest.


----------



## Ken Minetti (Oct 1, 2018)

Are you making anymore? I'd love to buy 1.

Ken


----------



## whereisanykey (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought those but later found out the kit ceiling is actually accurate to the actual set for the season. It looks like the ceilings were changed after the first season. This kit would make it accurate as a first season.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Hi, might interested in a set. Are these for the Moebius or PL Jupiter 2 kits? Are they resin? I would like to learn more about them, please.


----------



## Ken Minetti (Oct 1, 2018)

So are you looking to resell the kit?


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Ken Minetti said:


> So are you looking to resell the kit?


Confused, whom are you asking?


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

I will probably make more of the kits but it will be after the first of the year before I can do them. I will leave a notification here when I do them as well as list them on e-bay.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

charonjr said:


> Hi, might interested in a set. Are these for the Moebius or PL Jupiter 2 kits? Are they resin? I would like to learn more about them, please.


I make them for the Moebius Jupiter 2, they are styrene for the beams and pvc for the center ring. I hope to make some more around the beginning of the year.


----------



## Ken Minetti (Oct 1, 2018)

Whereisanykey. Sounds like he bought it, but doesn't want to use it. I just want a set I dont care who is selling it.


----------



## Ken Minetti (Oct 1, 2018)

Terrific. Thank you


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Wonderful, i am looking forward to getting a set. Thanks!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Follow up: Glad I saw this thread again. If you can maintain the $30 price point, I can pay you 1/3, when my SSDI comes in.


----------



## rbackof (Nov 3, 2016)

I've been looking to get these for a while. Let me know how I can get a set when you decide to produce more.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

As usual, life happens. Unless I sell some kits, it's going to be February before I can get the money together.


----------



## cosmonauta (Jun 2, 2009)

Would you please add me to the waiting list. I am also interested in a Jupiter 2 ceiling beam kit


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I could probably be talked into a set.


----------



## rbackof (Nov 3, 2016)

Any update on this? Will you be making a new run?

Thanks
Bob


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I forgot to ask: are these beams translucent? I would like to light them.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

They are solid resin, including the central ring they connect to.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

Seaview said:


> They are solid resin, including the central ring they connect to.


Actually, the ones I made for the Moebius Jupiter 2 are hollow, rectangular styrene tubing for the beams and PVC plastic for the ring. I pre-drill the ring and install short lengths of styrene rod to help with lining everything up and the beams are pre-cut so that very little trimming is needed to get a good fit.
I had wanted to make more of the kits at the beginning of the year but I had some medical issues to deal with and I still am going to produce more, hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'd like a set when you have them available.

Thanks


----------

